# Pedigree Papers...need help please.....



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Ive got Suki's and Milo's paperwork plus their Pedigree i have one kitten thats ready on Saturday.My partner has downloaded a pedigree off the internet but he says when you place the names in they go to different boxes lol.We are really stuck.The breeder where we got the parents from was going send us a link to get the Pedigree but we havent heard no reply back.Without spending a fortune is there anywhere where you can get these free or alot cheaper.Any help is better than nothing i would be very grateful......thanks


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can download a free trial of breeder's assistant here:

Pedigree Software - Breeders Assistant

can make pedigrees there


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats where my partner has downloaded his from just, he says its too difficult, when he puts the names in they go in the different boxes


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Ive just looked through some diffferent Pedigree's would this one be much easier do you think lol
Breeders Assistant Pedigree Software


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

i have Breeders Assistant and I love it - it's very easy to use although perhaps takes a bit of getting used to, and it takes a bit of time to put in all the ancestor's details before you have a full pedigree -but well worth it IMO.
The full programme costs around £100 but I find it invaluable.

quote=firestormkitty;447165]Ive just looked through some diffferent Pedigree's would this one be much easier do you think lol
Breeders Assistant Pedigree Software[/quote]


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for that i will see if i can do it myself later lol it looks easy enuff :thumbup:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

We just do our own on Word - I can probably send you a template if it helps?

Liz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi FS,is it a specific pedigree your after?


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

kozykatz said:


> i have Breeders Assistant and I love it - it's very easy to use although perhaps takes a bit of getting used to, and it takes a bit of time to put in all the ancestor's details before you have a full pedigree -but well worth it IMO.
> The full programme costs around £100 but I find it invaluable.
> 
> quote=firestormkitty;447165]Ive just looked through some diffferent Pedigree's would this one be much easier do you think lol
> Breeders Assistant Pedigree Software


[/QUOTE]

i agree breeders assistants is fab , worth the money in the long run :idea: you also can order paper pedigrees from the gccf they arent very expensive .


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

also agree - i've got the genetics package too and i find it invaluable and well worth the money x


----------



## firestormkitty (Apr 27, 2008)

We've sussed it, many thanks for all the replies.


----------

